

Regarding Work: Hire based on interest not credentials - geofflewis
http://regardingwork.com/2011/05/13/hire-based-on-interest-not-credentials/#more-59
Smart recruiting advice particularly relevant to startups
======
ColinWright
Much commentary from the submission half a day ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2549462>

